# I am starting to get second thoughts...



## kciaccio (Dec 20, 2011)

I have been acquiring the parts for my new build over the last few months. 

I was kind of waiting for the bulldozer chip results and then going from there.

After seeing bad reviews on Bulldozer I said ok i7 2600k then. Well it seems like the price of the 2600k shot up since the Bulldozer came out and something inside me is a little pissed about that.

Now I'm not sure if I should take a lower CPU like AMD Phenom II X6 or the bulldozer Class. 

I don't really do much gaming, a game of Lost Planet 2. I just a lot of video encoding,multitasking and watch HD movies on my quad monitor set up using a eyefinty 6 6870 card. 

I currently have an Anthlon II X4 630 overclocked to 3.2 GHZ.

I already bought the Raven 2 case, PSU,GPU and Ballistic DDR3 1600 memory.

What do you guys and gals think based on my usage?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ive seen used 2600Ks for around 250 on some sites


----------



## qubit (Dec 20, 2011)

If you can afford Intel, get it. Note that there's a Windows scheduling patch coming out for Windows 7 which will improve performance, but it's not going to transform it.


----------



## trickson (Dec 20, 2011)

Just get the BD and be happy . Thing may not be all that Intel is but it still is a monster right . Things could be worse you know you could be like me and stuck for 4 years with the same shit and no money !


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 20, 2011)

trickson said:


> Just get the BD and be happy . Thing may not be all that Intel is but it still is a monster right . Things could be worse you know you could be like me and stuck for 4 years with the same shit and no money !



lol, sorry to hear that, things will eventually get better. I had a two year run like that. 

I heard the i5-2500k can beat the bulldozer, any comments. 

If anybody knows a site that has the i7 for $260 I am interested. 

Thanks for the responses. I am buying the CPU and MB this Friday so only a couple days to decide.


----------



## trickson (Dec 20, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> lol, sorry to hear that, things will eventually get better. I had a two year run like that.
> 
> I heard the i5-2500k can beat the bulldozer, any comments.
> 
> ...



Yeah ? Things will get better ? Not likely 4 years now still nothing at all . and living off my wife is just not cutting it . I think I want to just get a divorce and live on the streets !


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> What do you guys and gals think based on my usage?



How is your current setup working for you?


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> How is your current setup working for you?



OFCS, don't ask a realistic question.  OK?


----------



## trickson (Dec 20, 2011)

sasqui said:


> ofcs, don't ask a realistic question.  Ok?



lmao !


----------



## Super XP (Dec 20, 2011)

If you don't mind the higher priced Intel, then go for it. If you don't want to spend too much, then pick up a AMD FX-8120. For your needs, it should perform very well.


----------



## trickson (Dec 20, 2011)

I have second thoughts about your thoughts


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 20, 2011)

Super XP said:


> If you don't mind the higher priced Intel, then go for it. If you don't want to spend too much, then pick up a AMD FX-8120. For your needs, it should perform very well.



I was looking into that option, but the motherboard options for this CPU really seem to suck compared to the Intel options.

When I was looking for an i7 build Asus seemed to have some great motherboards. 

But when it came to this CPU, not so much. 

The only one that came close was MSI 990FXA-GD80.


----------



## John Doe (Dec 20, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> I heard the i5-2500k can beat the bulldozer, any comments



An i7 875k beats BD, at lower temps as well. Anyway, you can pick up a P67-GD80 for $160 AR from the Egg, which has everything it's 990FX version has (Tantalum caps [resistor-like], high current inductors) and more. Pair that up with a 2500k and you're set.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

Where do you live?  If you have a Microcenter anywhere nearby, you can probably pick up a 2500K and a Z68 mobo for ~$300 or less if you look through the deals in their newsletter.  It's in-store only though usually.


----------



## R_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

2500K and a Z68 is an obvious choice. I did just that immediately after Bulldozer fiasco and it was a major upgrade from Dual-core CPU. In your case I think it will be wiser to just wait for a few months before IvyBridge arrives. There will be new features, new mobos, better overclocking, stronger GPU, less power consumption and list go on.


----------



## John Doe (Dec 20, 2011)

The only thing Z68 gives over P67 is onboard video and a little onboard SSD for caching. I'm tired of explaining this to people. "It has a higher number name with more price. It MUST BE BETTER!". Save money and get a better P67.


----------



## R_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

John Doe said:


> The only thing Z68 gives over P67 is onboard video and a little onboard SSD for caching. I'm tired of explaining this to people. "It has a higher number name with more price. It MUST BE BETTER!". Save money and get a better P67.



Z68 and P67 are exactly the same silicon, but some features in P67 are fused off, because they were not tested in time by Intel. So choosing P67 you lose integrated GPU support (it will not work), therefor no QuickSync video transcoding nor Lucid Virtu power saving features.


----------



## John Doe (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice captain obvious there. Thing is, those aren't any use. By choosing P67, you get more mobo for your money. You can get a high end P67 instead of a mid end Z68.


----------



## R_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

But you can't get p67 Gen3 mobo  and PCI-E 3 will be a great feature in just few months time. Basically your internal data highway will get twice wider for free if you add IvyBridge CPU.
PS.
Oops, you can. Apparently Asrock maid P67 Gen3 mobos.


----------



## John Doe (Dec 20, 2011)

Bullshit.



jagjitnatt said:


> PCIe 3.0 won't help. As it is we haven't been able to squeeze any performance from PCIe 2.0 over PCIe 1.0
> 
> Even dual graphics card can not use so much bandwidth. By the time PCIe 3.0 is required, you'd have upgraded a couple of times more. So no point.
> 
> ...


----------



## R_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Call me captain obvious, but even now AMD/ATI HD5000&HD6000 series are PCIe 2.1 complaint, so they will get a boost from low-latency  PCIe 2.1 support in PCIe 3.0 CPU configuration. 22 of December is just two days away from now and then PCIe 3.0 GPU will be presented (AMD/ATI HD7970). Future proofing is not a BS in this scenario.


----------



## John Doe (Dec 20, 2011)

R_1 said:


> Call me captain obvious, but even now AMD/ATI HD5000&HD6000 series are PCIe 2.1 complaint, so they will get a boost from low-latency  PCIe 2.1 support in PCIe 3.0 CPU configuration. 22 of December is just two days away from now and then PCIe 3.0 GPU will be presented (AMD/ATI HD7970). Future proofing is not a BS in this scenario.



No, you aren't future proofing. You're falling for their marketing. You're wrong at best, so I suggest you to move on.


----------



## R_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Man, you can get the HW in two days! Future is now! So is PCIe 3 BS? Obviously not. Gen3 means IvyBridge support guarantee. What about other features in IvyBridge family, are they gonna be BS too?


----------



## John Doe (Dec 20, 2011)

For the same price, I'd much rather get a P67 Fatal1ty or a GD-80 over a Z68 V Pro, which would give me more slots, better built and so on. On the other hand, PCI-E 3.0 (or 2.1) would give little to no performance increase over 2.0.

As for Ivy, both P67 and Z68 are Cougar Point. Both are expected to support Ivy. Like I said, run along.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 20, 2011)

John Doe said:


> The only thing Z68 gives over P67 is onboard video and a little onboard SSD for caching. I'm tired of explaining this to people. "It has a higher number name with more price. It MUST BE BETTER!". Save money and get a better P67.



You really have a way with words, being as you like to jump on anyone who is by your mind wrong, I think you really should know what you're talking about before you go spouting, Z68 does NOT have small onboard SSD it DOES have SRT (Smart Response Technology) that enables you to use an SSD as a HDD cache though YOU need to buy the SSD, I'm tired of explaining this to people. 

Really your tone offends and I am not sure why you cannot be helpful and just point out someone is wrong isntead of being rude, aggressive and offensive.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 20, 2011)

John Doe is right about Ivy Bridge. My Sabertooth is already ready for it with a recent BIOS update.


----------



## John Doe (Dec 20, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You really have a way with words, being as you like to jump on anyone who is by your mind wrong, I think you really should know what you're talking about before you go spouting, Z68 does NOT have small onboard SSD it DOES have SRT (Smart Response Technology) that enables you to use an SSD as a HDD cache though YOU need to buy the SSD, I'm tired of explaining this to people.



Because he is. And yes, I know what I'm talking about. I was referring to the SSD you can plug in the onboard slot on Gigabyte boards. 

You don't need to go over my attitude every post. Ok, I get it. I could care less what you think.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 20, 2011)

INSTG8R said:


> John Doe is right about Ivy Bridge. My Sabertooth is already ready for it with a recent BIOS update.



No he isn't, see my post above, just cause he thinks he is the voice of reason, he isn't.


----------



## John Doe (Dec 20, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> No he isn't, see my post above, just cause he thinks he is the voice of reason, he isn't.



No, I'm. Factually. You're coming up with nonsense to prove me wrong, like my way of posting which is off topic.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 20, 2011)

John Doe said:


> No, I'm. Factually. You're coming up with nonsense to prove me wrong, like my way of posting which is off topic.



You're factually? eh... No you were WRONG, and as you love to jump on backs to prove others wrong I will jump on yours when you are. And I think you will find it was on topic 

I don't need to make stuff up to prove you wrong, I can just quote YOU:



John Doe said:


> The only thing Z68 gives over P67 is onboard video and a little onboard SSD for caching. I'm tired of explaining this to people.


----------



## R_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

John Doe said:


> For the same price, I'd much rather get a P67 Fatal1ty or a GD-80 over a Z68 V Pro, which would give me more slots, better built and so on. On the other hand, PCI-E 3.0 (or 2.1) would give little to no performance increase over 2.0.
> 
> As for Ivy, both P67 and Z68 are Cougar Point. Both are expected to support Ivy. Like I said, run along.



Totally agreed! Both are expected to support Ivy, but you know Intel. They always make some minor changes in CPU power circuit to corrupt last gen mobo support. So my moneys are on Gen3 and Digi VRMs mobos. There have some flexibility in their voltage regulators, that can accommodate Intel tinkering.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

John Doe said:


> The only thing Z68 gives over P67 is onboard video and a little onboard SSD for caching. I'm tired of explaining this to people. "It has a higher number name with more price. It MUST BE BETTER!". Save money and get a better P67.


Sorry, the microcenter deal I was thinking of was $60 off qualifying Z68 boards when you purchased a 2500K in-store for $180.  Regardless, Lucid Virtu is a nice tech to have if you're into power-saving.


----------



## John Doe (Dec 20, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You're factually? eh... No you were WRONG, and as you love to jump on backs to prove others wrong I will jump on yours when you are. And I think you will find it was on topic



I wasn't. I was referring to something else.



R_1 said:


> Totally agreed! Both are expected to support Ivy, but you know Intel. They always make some minor changes in CPU power circuit to corrupt last gen mobo support. So my moneys are at Gen3 and Digi VRMs mobos. There have some flexibility in their voltage regulators, that can accommodate Intel tinkering.



No.... you don't know what Digi VRM is. It's the regulators that are controlled by a PLL chip, it doesn't have anything to do with CPU support.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 20, 2011)

John Doe said:


> I wasn't. I was referring to something else.
> 
> 
> 
> No.... you don't know what Digi VRM is. It's the regulators that are controlled by a PLL chip, it doesn't have anything to do with CPU support.



I read the thread, you can't remember what you typed 5 mins ago, I quote:

I don't need to make stuff up to prove you wrong, I can just quote YOU:



John Doe said:


> The only thing Z68 gives over P67 is onboard video and a little onboard SSD for caching. I'm tired of explaining this to people.



Now stop arguing, you have been proved wrong, you said it had an little onboard SSD for caching, am I wrong?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, you're wrong Nd. Because what he typed wasnt what he meant and it is your problem you didnt understand the difference between his left brain thinking and his right brain typing skills   You just cant argue with some... or rather... you can but it isnt worth it! Enough you two! Let it rest.


----------



## John Doe (Dec 20, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Now stop arguing, you have been proved wrong, you said it had an little onboard SSD for caching, am I wrong?











Completely Bonkers said:


> You just cant argue with some... or rather... you can but it isnt worth it!



Why don't you just switch back to your other account? How about a cup of lemonade soda?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 20, 2011)

I shall resist getting drawn in


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 20, 2011)

John Doe said:


> http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/sxrguyinma/news_desk/GBZ68/image015.jpg



Thats an MSATA add on board  is that part of the Z68 chipset? you said Z68 has a little onboard SSD, infact you denied you said it then back peddled when I quoted you, now your clutching at straws, it really is funny to see. 

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/chipsets/mainstream-chipsets/z68-express-chipset.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGA_1155


----------



## R_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

You can add SSD drive for cache on all of the SATA ports, that are controlled by Intel SATA controller. I have 60GB SSD SF2 drive, connected to a regular  SATA 3 port right now. It is working as cache for a 2TB HDD drive in RAID 0 config , via Intel SRT drivers.


----------



## John Doe (Dec 20, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Thats an MSATA add on board  is that part of the Z68 chipset? you said Z68 has a little onboard SSD, infact you denied you said it then back peddled when I quoted you, now your clutching at straws, it really is funny to see.



Wrong. I said it gives you the option to have it, and you can have it on Gigabyte Z68 boards. Please.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 20, 2011)

R_1 said:


> You can add SSD drive for cache on all of the SATA ports, that are controlled by Intel SATA controller. I have 60GB SSD SF2 drive, connected to a regular  SATA 3 port right now. It is working as cache for a 2TB HDD drive in RAID 0 config , via Intel SRT drivers.



Yes this you can, the Z68 chipset though does not come with an onboard SSD and that was my point after John Doe said it did, then changed his mind and said he never said that and even then..... when he just wouldn't say yea my bad you're right he posted a picture to try and save himself the embarassment of being wrong though really just made himself look a little bit silly. 

I really do give up, I think if you are quick enough to attack someone for being wrong and call them nubs and fanboys John Doe you really should get what your saying 100% accurate or face being shot down. 

I'm out of conversation with you now as I have no respect for anyone who cannot be a man and admit when they are wrong but attack others for the same thing.



John Doe said:


> Wrong. I said it gives you the option to have it, and you can have it on Gigabyte Z68 boards. Please.





> The only thing Z68 gives over P67 is onboard video and a little onboard SSD for caching.





I quoted you, you did not say that and I prove my point. Good day. 

To the OP good luck with your decision


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 20, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Where do you live?  If you have a Microcenter anywhere nearby, you can probably pick up a 2500K and a Z68 mobo for ~$300 or less if you look through the deals in their newsletter.  It's in-store only though usually.



Yes, I do have a micro center in town. I went online, but my location only has the i7 2700k for 369.99 and the i7 2600 non k for 249.99.

I only do modest overclocking. What do you think? Will the non k fit my needs or will I be kicking myself in the ass later?

I really want to use the i7 because of the hyper threading that the i5 does not have.


----------



## R_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

SRT is a solid feature of Z68 chipset. That is my own experience, not some marketing BS.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

John Doe said:


> Wrong. I said it gives you the option to have it, and you can have it on Gigabyte Z68 boards. Please.


I gotta jump in here now.  You clearly said "little onboard SSD" and nothing about it being an option.  Go back and look at your own post.


----------



## John Doe (Dec 20, 2011)

theJesus said:


> I gotta jump in here now.  You clearly said "little onboard SSD" and nothing about it being an option.  Go back and look at your own post.



Ok, I missed the word "option". I was thinking of the MSATA SSD. This has been hashed out endlessly.



kciaccio said:


> Yes, I do have a micro center in town. I went online, but my location only has the i7 2700k for 369.99 and the i7 2600 non k for 249.99.
> 
> I only do modest overclocking. What do you think? Will the non k fit my needs or will I be kicking myself in the ass later?
> 
> I really want to use the i7 because of the hyper threading that the i5 does not have.



You're better off with a higher clocked chip without HT, it's about the clock speeds. A 2500k at 4.5 would be superior to a 2600 at 3.4.

Or if you really want it, you can shoot for the 2700k but you need a mobo for it as well.


----------



## R_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> Yes, I do have a micro center in town. I went online, but my location only has the i7 2700k for 369.99 and the i7 2600 non k for 249.99.
> 
> I only do modest overclocking. What do you think? Will the non k fit my needs or will I be kicking myself in the ass later?
> 
> I really want to use the i7 because of the hyper threading that the i5 does not have.



Tricky one. First i7 is a great overclocker, easy to hit 4.5GHZ on all cores at a moderate voltage, so if you don't overclock you lose like 30% of potential performance. On other hand HT is a great feature , if you are in a heavily multi threaded software environment. I wont bother overclocking non "k" part of SB family.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> Yes, I do have a micro center in town. I went online, but my location only has the i7 2700k for 369.99 and the i7 2600 non k for 249.99.
> 
> I only do modest overclocking. What do you think? Will the non k fit my needs or will I be kicking myself in the ass later?
> 
> I really want to use the i7 because of the hyper threading that the i5 does not have.


My opinion is that the hyper-threading is not worth an extra ~$100.  I don't think many games will make use of it.

If you plan to do any OCing at all, definitely get a K.  The non-K has a locked multiplier and from my understanding, upping the BCLK causes stability issues.  Hence why you want the unlocked multiplier so you don't have to touch the BCLK.

I say call up, or walk in to, your micro center and ask them if they're going to be restocking the 2500K soon and what kind of deals you can get.


----------



## R_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Non "k" is no go for SB overclocking.


----------



## erixx (Dec 20, 2011)

now kiss each other ahababaaaaaahahaha


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey kciaccio, I just thought of something.  How soon were you planning on making a purchase?  Micro Center is probably just out of stock on the popular stuff due to the holidays, so if you can wait a bit I'm sure they'll restock.

edit:  btw, here is the link to the page in their current catalog with the relevant deals.  Looks like this month they're doing the bundle savings for the 2600K and not the 2500K.


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 20, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Hey kciaccio, I just thought of something.  How soon were you planning on making a purchase?  Micro Center is probably just out of stock on the popular stuff due to the holidays, so if you can wait a bit I'm sure they'll restock.
> 
> edit:  btw, here is the link to the page in their current catalog with the relevant deals.  Looks like this month they're doing the bundle savings for the 2600K and not the 2500K.



Looks like I get $50 off a motherboard if I buy the 2600k. Looks like that's the way to go.

Still on the fence on the HDD selection. Part of me wants to just get a 120 GB SSD and add a large HDD when prices come down. Part of me wants to get a small ssd and large HDD now and use SRT.

I am leaning towards the i7 2600k and P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3 LGA 1155 Z68 ATX Intel Motherboard or P8P67 Deluxe R3 LGA 1155 P67 ATX.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> Looks like I get $50 off a motherboard if I buy the 2600k. Looks like that's the way to go.


Yeah, that way you're essentially only paying $50 extra over the 2500K instead of $100.


kciaccio said:


> Still on the fence on the HDD selection. Part of me wants to just get a 120 GB SSD and add a large HDD when prices come down. Part of me wants to get a small ssd and large HDD now and use SRT.


If you can deal without a lot of storage, then just get the SSD for now.  HDD prices are crap anyways at the moment.


kciaccio said:


> If I just get the 120 SSD now and go with the p67 board will I be losing a lot of options compared to the Z68?


Probably not.  I'm not entirely sure what the difference is between the storage controllers, but I think the P67 might not have SRT?  The main reason I wanted Z68 was so I could use the iGPU for HDMI audio to my receiver and allow my discrete GPU to downclock at idle (they stay at 3D clocks if you have more than one "display" connected), but still have all the overclocking options too.  Lucid Virtu is an interesting technology too, but I'm not actually using it.


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't need a lot of storage because I have a 12 TB unraid server that I store all my media on. 

The only time I get tied up with storage on is when I am dealing with bluray movies before sending them to storage on the unraid server.

 I probably could just send them directly to the unraid server and modify the file from there.

I am not much of a gamer so storing games is not a problem. Maybe I will have Lost Planet 2 on the SSD.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 20, 2011)

He clearly stated in his first post he doesn't do alot of gaming but does do alot of encoding. so a 2600K is ideal for his usage. I dunno why you guys keep trying to steer him towards a 2500K. He will make use of the multi-threading a 2600K will offer.


----------



## R_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3 looks like a great mobo, but I don't see any HDMI or DVI/D-sub connectors on it. So only QuickSync support from Virtu drivers and I am not quite sure of it either. Dual Gigabit LAN is great though, especially Intel LAN controller.


----------



## pcpower&cooling (Dec 20, 2011)

*Intel will give you more gaming performance.*

The 2600K is better for gaming and apps that rely more on performance per cycle rather than multitasking. So I suggest buying the AMD kit since you said you don't do a lot of gaming. Also an SSD will greatly benefit you so if you could try and work that in to your budget you will not regret it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2011)

John Doe said:


> No, you aren't future proofing. You're falling for their marketing. You're wrong at best, so I suggest you to move on.





John Doe said:


> For the same price, I'd much rather get a P67 Fatal1ty or a GD-80 over a Z68 V Pro, which would give me more slots, better built and so on. On the other hand, PCI-E 3.0 (or 2.1) would give little to no performance increase over 2.0.
> 
> As for Ivy, both P67 and Z68 are Cougar Point. Both are expected to support Ivy. Like I said, run along.



You would buy a Fatal1ty product and in the post before you said someone is falling for marketing? Intriguing. 

Let me introduce myself. I'm TheMailman.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You would buy a Fatal1ty product and in the post before you said someone is falling for marketing? Intriguing.
> 
> Let me introduce myself. I'm TheMailman.



I must agree with mail man and others including tatty (the mod) when I say that reading your posts (John Doe) that contain argumentative remarks with other members just because they do not see the same views as yourself, is very disheartening. I see how you like to prove points but starting flame wars with other members is not how its done. This is the internet and not a place were you can show yourself as a self proclaimed know it all on technology. You must realize that everyone is an internet tough guy and wants to be the best but remember there is nice world outside with fresh air and sunshine


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 20, 2011)

R_1 said:


> P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3 looks like a great mobo, but I don't see any HDMI or DVI/D-sub connectors on it. So only QuickSync support from Virtu drivers and I am not quite sure of it either. Dual Gigabit LAN is great though, especially Intel LAN controller.





Is there any performance benefit to not having on-board video if I always plan on using a graphics card?

I have been looking only at non on-board video MB's.


----------



## R_1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, there is some iGPU war going on between AMD and Intel. LLano is molesting right now SB integrated GPU, so Intel is going to double it's performance in IvyBridge. That takes significant silicon real estate, but adds enormous computing power to the heterogeneous CPU+GPGPU cluster. If it is not supported by the motherboard all that power is gone. When you don't plan to use mobo's integrated GPU connectors, then look for Lucid Virtu support in mobo specifications. If it is there , then you can still use  GPGPU functionality of SB  for video transcoding (QuickSync).


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 20, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> I have been acquiring the parts for my new build over the last few months.
> 
> I was kind of waiting for the bulldozer chip results and then going from there.
> 
> ...



Personally, with only just scanning though this thread, I recommend a socket 2011 3930k system and would suggest looking at the Asrock Extreme3 board currently listed for $214 on newegg. With you doing alot of encoding, you would benefit from the 6 core SB-e cpu. 

If that's too expensive, then I'd recommend the same CPU/MB combo I have in my system specs. Board costs about $100 and the CPU alittle over $300. Get a aftermarket heatsink if you think you'll do any OC'ing. The Gigabyte board comes with easytune6 which is a CPU OC'ing program that can take a 2600k to 4.2ghz with a simple click.


----------



## johnnyd (Dec 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You would buy a Fatal1ty product and in the post before you said someone is falling for marketing? Intriguing.
> 
> Let me introduce myself. I'm TheMailman.



I can't login to my account right now but here it goes, do your research. That board I suggested is one of the best of Sandy, which is why I recommended it. Not because it has the head of that guy in BIOS.

And I very well know who you are. I've been reading here straight for the past years. You're the community troll that gets thrown across.



brandonwh64 said:


> I must agree with mail man and others including tatty (the mod) when I say that reading your posts (John Doe) that contain argumentative remarks with other members just because they do not see the same views as yourself, is very disheartening. I see how you like to prove points but starting flame wars with other members is not how its done. This is the internet and not a place were you can show yourself as a self proclaimed know it all on technology. You must realize that everyone is an internet tough guy and wants to be the best but remember there is nice world outside with fresh air and sunshine



Then you should re-read those arguements, and why I called those people AMD fanboys (in obvious cases). Get real.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2011)

@kciaccio

Although i will admit I didn't read through your thread, just a quick scan. Pickup a new psu, a 2nd 5750, a nice 890fx, a 2x2GB ddr3 kit and be merry. About your regards by using onboard, it helps if you ever have to RMA any video cards. You won't have to suffer downtime.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2011)

johnnyd said:


> I can't login to my account right now but here it goes, do your research. That board I suggested is one of the best of Sandy, which is why I recommended it. Not because it has the head of that guy in BIOS.
> 
> And I very well know who you are. I've been reading here straight for the past years. You're the community troll that gets thrown across.
> 
> ...



Oh so you have two accounts? Thats very nice to know.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

johnnyd said:


> I can't login to my account right now but here it goes, do your research. That board I suggested is one of the best of Sandy, which is why I recommended it. Not because it has the head of that guy in BIOS.
> 
> And I very well know who you are. I've been reading here straight for the past years. You're the community troll that gets thrown across.
> 
> ...



Well then, Reported! Making two accounts is against the rules also treating people such as you do is as well. Already seen one mod tired of your antics so hopefully other see this as well!


----------



## johnnyd (Dec 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well then, Reported! Making two accounts is against the rules also treating people such as you do is as well. Already seen one mod tired of your antics so hopefully other see this as well!



Yes, I know that. GJ and thanks for your idiotic response when I already said that I can not login to my account. Changed my pass to something I can't remember, and the e-mail wasn't to mine so can't send a confirmation mail.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2011)

On topic or move along, way to derail the thread guys. In the future, make your reports and move  on, the point of that system isn't to report things then take matters into your own hands. First and only warning.


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @kciaccio
> 
> Although i will admit I didn't read through your thread, just a quick scan. Pickup a new psu, a 2nd 5750, a nice 890fx, a 2x2GB ddr3 kit and be merry. About your regards by using onboard, it helps if you ever have to RMA any video cards. You won't have to suffer downtime.



lol, I will keep that in mind, but I am giving my rig to my son and daddy is getting this new rig.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> I don't need a lot of storage because I have a 12 TB unraid server that I store all my media on.
> 
> The only time I get tied up with storage on is when I am dealing with bluray movies before sending them to storage on the unraid server.
> 
> ...


Just get a nice SSD then.


INSTG8R said:


> He clearly stated in his first post he doesn't do alot of gaming but does do alot of encoding. so a 2600K is ideal for his usage. I dunno why you guys keep trying to steer him towards a 2500K. He will make use of the multi-threading a 2600K will offer.


You're right, I glossed over that.  2600K is the way to go then.


kciaccio said:


> Is there any performance benefit to not having on-board video if I always plan on using a graphics card?
> 
> I have been looking only at non on-board video MB's.


I don't think there is any performance difference either way.  The iGPU is part of the CPU, so you have it there regardless of whether or not the board has ports to make use of it.  Usually you can turn it off in BIOS/UEFI anyways if you don't want it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> lol, I will keep that in mind, but I am giving my rig to my son and daddy is getting this new rig.



Are you interested in overclocking? Does it matter alot to you if not being able to on the new rig?

My build:
i5 2x00 non-k
Intel H6x board
Fastest 2x4GB kit you can get

or

Overclocking builds:
AMD unlocked Llano
Nice A75 mobo
1866 dram or faster

2500k 
P67 or a Z68 if not much more
2133 dram

Leaving the rest of the budget to a nice video card and minimum 550W power supply.


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Are you interested in overclocking? Does it matter alot to you if not being able to on the new rig?
> 
> My build:
> i5 2x00 non-k
> ...




I already bought a NZXT 750 hale PSU 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
 and Power color HD6870 2GB card. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Overclocking does matter. I want to be at least 4GHZ.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2011)

Space a concern? Does it need to be in a mATX mini or midtower?


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 21, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Space a concern? Does it need to be in a mATX mini or midtower?



silverstone Raven 2  



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

so atx is no problem.


----------



## sighnbox (Jan 29, 2012)

I’m just about to have a new comp built I don’t do gaming at all but do general computing, listen to music on it and do a lot of making DVDs and photo editing I use Pinnacle 12 ultimate for vid and Coral Paintshop Pro x3 for pictures. I do NOT over clock my computers as I don’t know what I'm doing but may use the programme that comes with the board to boost it.

I do like a nice comp even tho don’t really use what it can do.........My current system is

Asus P5E3 Board REV 1
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.33GHz
Windows 7 Home Premium 32bit & windows XP 32 bit in swop caddies
2 x Western digital Caviar black 1TB each two for OS systems other for storage (sata 3Gb) in hot swop caddies
CoolerMaster silent Pro 850 Power supply
4 Gig Corsair DDR3 XMS 1300MHz RAM
2 x LG Blue Ray burners/ Optical drives
Sapphire Radeon x1600 pro 512mb Graphics card (old just followed me up computers lol)
Monitor is Iiyama ProLite B2409HDS 
Case   - Aspire X-Cruise
Silent knight AL CPU cooler

And I'm hoping for/to
Use my old power supply as it’s quite new

Ill use both my old optical drives as well
And use my old monitor but may add a second one

Use 2 of the Western dig 1TB HDD for storage (photos music, vids etc) will stick with 3Gbs rather than new 6Gbs as have them all ready but will upgrade when HDD come back down in price

A new 120 Solid state drive (Kingston Hyper) For OS and all my programmes windows 7 premium (32 or 64 but not sure yet)


Intel i7 2600K 3.40GHz
Nvidia GTX 570HD (just one)
Corsair vengeance 1800MHz DDR3 RAM will go 8 or 16 Gig
Case coolermaster cosmos 1000 V2 Black edition 
So which M board would you recommend Asus Z68 or P67 and do I go the best the deluxe versions I really would appreciate your help as the more I read the more confused I’m getting about it all

Thanks very much Paul


----------



## kciaccio (Jan 29, 2012)

A new 120 Solid state drive (Kingston Hyper) For OS and all my programmes windows 7 premium (32 or 64 but not sure yet)


Thanks very much Paul[/QUOTE]

I actually went with the drive you are choosing and it is wicked fast. HD tune shows killer numbers for me. A lot better than ones I have installed for friends.

I also have that CPU you are choosing and it is Awesome. Hyper threading is the bomb. It is super easy to overclock this chip. The new motherboards with UEFI bios now a days make it feel like you are software overclocking. 

This CPU will OC to 4.5 without breaking a sweat and it is easy as putting the number 45 in a box named "by all cores" on an Asus board. 

I choose a Z68 board for it just being the latest and greatest but a P67 would have done just fine and maybe a little less buggy because it is more established than Z68. 

I have done encoding with the stock chip stock speed and then at the OC speed. Encoding a DVD takes about 10 minutes less at the OC speed so it is worth doing.


----------



## sighnbox (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks there yes happy to OC it if its with like what I have at the moment which is the one click boost. I dont upgrade very offten once every 3-4 years so just want to do it once and get it right for the next 4 odd years of computing


----------



## sighnbox (Jan 29, 2012)

By the way just seen your set up any problems ? or smooth computing how long you had that set up ? Do you rate those water coolers H60 --H80 etc


----------



## Wile E (Jan 29, 2012)

> kciaccio said:
> 
> 
> > A new 120 Solid state drive (Kingston Hyper) For OS and all my programmes windows 7 premium (32 or 64 but not sure yet)
> ...


Yep, the HT chips are the way to go for encoding.


----------

